# Russian weaponsk



## SuperchargedSVTCobra (Mar 22, 2018)

The Russians  usually Can’t even compare to Our US made weapons. However,  THE RUSSIAN KORD 12.7x108mm, rotating bolt, customized  muzzle baffle to push the gas out to the sides,  interchangeable barrel and accurate out to 1500 meters. 




AEK-971 5.45x39mm APC  is an impressive kalashnikov weapon.  Has the typical rotating bolt plus an impressive  Counter-lever Balanced automatic recoil system “BARS.”  Which allows the weapon to be fired fully automatic without any recoil without the muzzle rising or pushing to the left or the right. Two round burst and fully automatic. 




VSS Vintorez sniper rifle 9x39mm SP6 Armor piercing cartridge  Subsonic weapon. Long stroke gas piston. Good weapon also comes with and integral suppressor. Making the weapon virtually silent if I had to guess well below 60-70 dB.  Utilize which day PSO-1 scope  I believe the weapon can be effective with a trained sniper out to maybe 600 meters


----------



## SuperchargedSVTCobra (Mar 22, 2018)

One of my favorite Russian weapons is the PKM PKP Pecheneg 7.62x54mmR. 



Also, if anyone has any good videos that showcase Russian weapons’ or various Russian GRU or FSB alpha units utilizing these weapons please post them


----------



## x SF med (Mar 22, 2018)

And... the question is... Have you ever fired any of these?


----------



## SuperchargedSVTCobra (Mar 22, 2018)

Yes,Sir a few. Russian AK47 made by Izhmash in Russia with an M249 grip, picatinny rail with an EOTech 516a.65, picitinny hand guard with a PEQ-15 ir laser  and it was loud enough that I almost thought it was going to blow out my eardrum .   AK74u krinkov 5.45x39mm  extremely controllable weapon as most Kalashnikov weapons are easy to manipulate easy to utilize and I personally felt that the weapon was pretty accurate considering the short barrel.  Also, I have fired been on the range with a few other weapons.  However, obviously I have not fired the AEK 971 or the Russian KORD.  I just thought it would be interesting to have eight Direlle about certain Russian made weapons.
    If I caused a problem by posting this thread, I apologize. I will delete it if you want me to.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 22, 2018)

I meant more, Like,  have you ever use any of these weapons in a real life situation, where you have experience to say how good they are in a combat situation...  I won't list the ones I've carried in the field...  and btw, the KORD is mostly a redesigned DsHK to meet up with the Barrett for long range high accuracy fire.

The lesson here is don't just post pics, explain where and how you've used them or haven't...  you'll gain more credibility that way.


----------



## DC (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## SuperchargedSVTCobra (Mar 22, 2018)

x SF med said:


> I meant more, Like,  have you ever use any of these weapons in a real life situation, where you have experience to say how good they are in a combat situation...  I won't list the ones I've carried in the field...  and btw, the KORD is mostly a redesigned DsHK to meet up with the Barrett for long range high accuracy fire.
> 
> The lesson here is don't just post pics, explain where and how you've used them or haven't...  you'll gain more credibility that way.



 I understand what you are saying, sir.   From now on I will only post pictures of weapons that I have actually utilized and you make a very good point and thank you for explaining to me.


----------



## Bypass (May 1, 2018)

Probably not true but a little funny. And the logic comparing our weapons correlates.


----------



## 256 (May 1, 2018)

Ever see military dudes carrying around a huge ID card that is 550 corded to them to 20 different places on their uniform? The guy in your picture just left his weapon at the clearing barrels when he got back to the FOB.



DC said:


> View attachment 21934


----------



## AlexSmir (Dec 25, 2019)

the picture with a wooden gun is old as mammoth's shit. This kind of weapons are usualy issued to the personel who's weapon was claimed at LOST AND FOUND. So he undergoes additional training to feel he is supposed to have his weapon with him all the time day and night. 
We have similar training programs for radio operators and personnel who like to use one's cellphone when he isn't supposed to.
 
We also have special programms for smoking personnel who fail physical fitness tests... 


And for personnel who lied to his sergeant

And many others. Join, it's fancy:):):)


----------



## AWP (Dec 25, 2019)

Now I'm intrigued by the events and standards in a Russian PT test.


----------



## AlexSmir (Dec 26, 2019)

It varies depending on the branch and unit. And of course depending on evaluator's wish. But the exercises are usually taken from the PT manual. For the most Navy personnel it is 100 m and 3 km running, pull-ups. push-ups and swimming 100 m. Standards depend on the age and the exact MOS and are in points. Some units have right to add exercises and to raise the failing standards. Less than 40 points means an event failure for everyone. It's 14.4 sec per 100 m; 14.0 min per 3 km running; 30 push-ups, 8 pull-ups and 2.16 min per 100 m sidestroke to get 40 points. All excercises are performed in cammies and boots except swimming. Nothing really special.


----------



## AlexSmir (Dec 26, 2019)

Some kind of the off-top occured... But to endeep and to enlarge the main topic... Kord is a substitute for NSV 12,7-mm machine gun. The problem is that the disintegration of the USSR took apart the technology between several countries. The purpose of the issue of NSV to the troops  was spreading amounts of chinese DShK among mujaheediin. The performance of AGS-17 to supress it was poor, so was the weight of the system. The dismounted carry was and still is... A bit sad. There are some more interesting things, guys who know Russian may read here 
Пулемет НСВС-12,7 "Утес": опыт Афгана 
So there is nothing special about Kord, it's not an automatic sniper rifle:)
VSS is not a sniper weapon at all. It's totally silent, if the operator is qualified not to rattle and rustle... But those who are not are usually issued some weapons shown above. No matter. It's a DMR for CQB situations. It's hardly effective for the ranges above 300 meters. But it gonna blow to pieces any SAPI/ESAPI/FAST/MICH or whatever you have closer than 300 m either standalone or coupled with kevlar. The shooter won't be detected. It has a particular feature... It is disassebled like this and carried concealed. 

Except for the scope is not removed. Makes it great for some situations of what you call ASOT and PE.
And there is a bit mistake... PSO-1 isn't the scope for this rifle. It was designed for SVD with the ballistics which is totaly different. This scope is PSO-1-2M.


----------

